# Watching Rugby - Wales v South Africa



## RazorSharpPro (Feb 9, 2010)

Alright Guys,

I just moved out to Singapore on 1 May so don't really know the place that well yet.
Just wondered if anyone knows of a good pub/bar that may be showing the Wales V South Africa rugby game. 

There's three of us from Cardiff wanting to watch the game, which is showing on BBC2 Wales and the internet, but something tells me that I might not be able to get BBC2 Wales in Singapore 

Anyone who knows of anywhere showing the game or how/where I can watch the match would be doing me a big favor.

Suggestions?


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

Good questions since i moved here from the united States i havnt had much time for sports but i am interested in watching the NBA finals and the World Cup.


----------



## RazorSharpPro (Feb 9, 2010)

C'mon guys, I can't be the only rugby nut in this town - surely there's somewhere to get my rugby fix and watch the mighty Wales play? Any good pubs? Hell, I'll even watch it online if anyone knows any good live rugby streams...


----------



## kassia_N (Jun 10, 2010)

Hey guys, I'm rugby fanatic as well use to play in the women's league but a ligament injury took me out. There's a few pubs that has live screening one of which is Molly Malone's Irish pubs which is at 39 Boat Quay very near to raffles place mrt station UOB building. But the best place me and my buddies go for our rugby fix is BUNGY BAR they have got quite a crowd there and the drinks are fairly cheap. You can google both places Bungy Bar has got a schedule posted online for their live screenings.

As for NBA's I'm not sure about that everyone in singapore is probably a SOCCER fan. World Cup screenings are almost everywhere in the pubs and bars. Hope that helps, Cheers!


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

my 2 cents worth .. A lot of filipinos are NBA fans, and if you have filipino friends, you will know the NBA screening joints.

As for Rugby, most bars screen rugby, on a slow night, but on a weekend, it switches Football, considering the amount of betting that goes in Football .. 

Like a guy who got mad at me asking the bar to switch to Rugby, during an FA Cup game, he told the bar manager he will buy 10 bottles of Whiskey on the spot in exchange for not switching the channel. Well, he did win his choice, and the rest of the bar, including some aussies and scots where forced to watch football. Only later did the guy tell me that he had more than 10,000 $ riding on the match, and blocking 10 bottles at 180 each was still worth it, considering his return.

Welcome to Singapore .. !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## smartpost (Jun 25, 2010)

I don't think much people watch rugby here but i believe world cup is shown more often. You can trying watching online?


----------

